# backfiring through intake?????



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

anybody had this problem?? when just putting around it will backfire threw intake, it will make a little poof noise threw it


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

You are running lean, time to rejet.....its prolly the snorkles, I have the same problem


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mines fuel injected and just started about month ago


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Check the valves, then check the boots. Even the injected Brutes get cracked mount boots. Run it and spray some carb spray or starting fluid around them. If the idle changes, you got a leak. That's whats leaning it out. It will be by the clamps.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Will jumping time cause it


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Would not run right at all.probably not time.why would you think it jumped time.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just curious, runs good just when putting around is when it does it


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ill try the spray tmrw, the valves have never been checked or adj and I got about 50hrs and 300 miles on it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i didnt mess with my valves til 100 hrs but i know you have had problems country, may i ask i know you had the lrd. did you have a programmer on it because if not im betting this is your problem. without the pc3 on mine it runs extrmemely lean and hot but once i put the pc3 on which was a day later it is much smoother and cooler. im wondering if you warped anything inside. i know this thread isnt really where your asking certain things but i remember you were smoking and stuff also.....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> Would not run right at all.probably not time.why would you think it jumped time.


X2..


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

No I, don't have a pc3 and went back to stock exhaust, it still smokes some, what would warp


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been reading mayhem it needs new plugs, its like a hiccup coming from the intake, I took off lrd cause all the problems but it just started doing this


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Damage could already be done. Let's hope not though but if your running extremely lean then you would have been running extremely hot. And when everything inside gets to a certain temp it will just start melting or warping....I could be wrong tho but but it ain't out the picture yet either... Did you have a temp gauge and or did you ever keep a eye on the display even tho you can't really go by that


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't have a gauge but the temp light has came on a few times due to clogged up radiator but I've always let it college down


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ok well let us know what the outcome is something is def wrong with the bike it sounds like....and if your like me get it fixed before it turns out to be alot of hefty bills


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

i pulled my plugs out today, really black, i cleaned them off, seems like its running better, but goin to buy new plugs anyways


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

countryboy61283 said:


> i pulled my plugs out today, really black, i cleaned them off, seems like its running better, but goin to buy new plugs anyways


How's the end look? Pretty sandy. You did blow the plug area clear before pulling it...right? Would hate to get any of the stuff down inside.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

That plug is extremely sandy? Where did you get all of that from. As said above, you wouldn't want any of that sand inside the cylinder. You should've taken a picture from the end of the plug to really see the color.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I kinda dropped it lol but it was clean before then other thus end, that was from the front the rear was black and wet looking, cleaned them off and the hiccuping quit, but still goin to buy new ones


----------

